
Granderson: Pat Tillman’s sacrifice an important reminder of what Memorial Day - skugal
https://skugal.org/granderson-pat-tillmans-sacrifice-an-important-reminder-of-what-memorial-day-is-all-about/
======
skugal
It started off as a federal holiday to honor members of the military who died
in battle but has absentmindedly morphed into the world’s largest backyard
barbecue. Don’t take my word for it — take yours.

